# American Made trucks?



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I wonder how many guys don't drive Ford Chevy or Dodges? Those of you in the Mid West I would think / hope all. This far over there is a ton of that other one at local job sites. I am just curious.

I ordered a new one with only 4 letters in the name in case you are curious.


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Typo, I would think YOU WOULD BE DRIVING FORD, CHEVY AND DODGES. Sorry.


----------



## T-LOCK (Apr 1, 2009)

Good choice. I drive a gmc cause the boss got a better deal for fleet vehicles... have had nothing but problems with it. Our dealers service dept. sux!!


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

my 2002 Dodge has about 197,000 miles on it and has not had any major problems


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

All three of my Fords are doing good. '77, '82, and '95


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

We have 3 F-450, 2 F-350, 1 F-150, 1 F-550 dump, 1 Ram 2500, and 3 Rangers. 

Yes, I am very happy with Ford.

BTW, I would like sell a Ranger '08 w/25K miles and camper shell for 9K.


----------



## SinglePlyGuy (Jan 7, 2009)

We have 12 American Made vehicles on the road currently.... the newest 8 are all Fords and couldn't be happier with them.

That being said, $10 says my Explorer doesn't start when I leave today


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

ronbryanroofing said:


> I wonder how many guys don't drive Ford Chevy or Dodges? Those of you in the Mid West I would think / hope all. This far over there is a ton of that other one at local job sites. I am just curious.
> 
> I ordered a new one with only 4 letters in the name in case you are curious.


Hino? :lol:


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

*By the way, does this spell out which is the only truck I use?*


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have owned both american and foreign trucks. The nissan truck was a frontier, it was the light duty truck. The engine, like many nissan engines, would squeak after 50k miles. The truck was pretty reliable except when I'd drive at 90 mph with the AC pumping. 

I have 2 dodge vans, and the drive trians are awesome. You can't kill a dodge van if you wanted to. INfact they look like chit, but they won't die so i can't bring myself to get rid of them. I bought a 2006 dodge 1500 big horn last year. Overall I really enjoy the truck but it's starting to get rust!!! WTF?! 3 year old truck with rust?


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

hhhmmm im the only chevy man i see, 3500 express


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> I have owned both american and foreign trucks. The nissan truck was a frontier, it was the light duty truck. The engine, like many nissan engines, would squeak after 50k miles. The truck was pretty reliable except when I'd drive at 90 mph with the AC pumping.
> 
> I have 2 dodge vans, and the drive trians are awesome. You can't kill a dodge van if you wanted to. INfact they look like chit, but they won't die so i can't bring myself to get rid of them. I bought a 2006 dodge 1500 big horn last year. Overall I really enjoy the truck but it's starting to get rust!!! WTF?! 3 year old truck with rust?


That's true about Dodge Vans. 

As for foreign trucks, I like the Isuzu NPR that can be bought as a Chevy. 

But, whenever I buy new, I will never buy a foreign vehicle. 
I will only buy American. 
Lucky, with Ford, I don't have to worry about quality. 

Car magazines will put Toyotas (which yes are good trucks) over Fords, but they don't have any real world tests. Give me payload, towing capacity along with stock axle choices and give me a truck that could take a skid of shingles without bottoming out the rear. That's what really counts. 



That...and a nice King Ranch Interior! :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

2001 Chevy 3500 Van Extended
1998 Chevy 3500 Van Extended
1997 Dode 2500 Van Extended
1998 Chevy 3/4 Ton P/U
1993 Chevy 1/2 Ton P/U
1989 Dodge 2500 Van Extended
1977 GMC 6500 Dump Truck, 18'6" foot bed and 6' high walls
1965 Chevy C60 Dump Truck, 14'6" foot bed and 6" high walls, rebuilding it 
1973 Runnion crane with 65' Boom and 20' Jib, only used at shop/yard now

Ed


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys, even i drive a Ford!
Built over here but still a Ford!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not a fan of buying anything new when t comes to vehicles. I'm also not a fan of leather interior unless it has air cooled seats  

I was actually discussing this with my wife yesterday because her can is I think 10 years old now and she really needs to get a new car. She has a toyota and other than routine maintence stuff has never had a problem. She intends to buy another toyota, and I don't blame her. Let's see, it's cheaper and possibly better made, it definetly seems to have lasted a long time compared to other cars she and I have owned. 

I toyed with the idea of buying a Nissan, I forget the name but the mid sized one. I decided against it due to the engine being chitty on my frontier. I toyed with the idea of getting a Toyota truck, the tundra I think it is. I decided against that only because the name of my company has "American" in it. But then again, the trucks are made here so wtf does it matter. Perception is reality though and a customer may take offense to me driving a foreign vehicle. I don't want to lose a sale over the truck I buy.

So it looks like I am a dodge man, but I really have no loyalty to ANY manufacturer. Then why do I own 3 dodges you might be asking? Simple, the palce where I bought the two trucks seems to prefer dodges. Neat little mom and pop shop that specilizes in used work trucks www.johnthevanman.com I think is the site. 

When I bought my personal pickup truck, I had two criteria other than price range and size (4 door mid sized). It had to be in good condition & white. I looked at all models, but ended up with the dodge. BTW it seems Ford F150's have the best retained value (at the time, prices have gone hay-wire since). Doesn't matter to me, they are work trucks and are pretty much worthless by the time I'm done with them


----------

